# Race thread for beginers



## Winkers787 (May 11, 2014)

Hi I wanted to make a 3x3 race thread for beginners 

I will try to post scrambles every Saturday

So the rules are like other threads you have to get below the goal 3 times before you graduate

I wanted to make this thread because all the races out there are for faster/intermediate to advanced people

So in this race the goals are sub:
1. 2:00
2. 1:30
3. 1:15
4. 1:00
5. 50
6. 40
7. 30

Week 1:http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47558-Race-thread-for-beginers


----------



## Winkers787 (May 11, 2014)

Week 1:

1.
F' D2 R2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D L B' U' D' B' F2 D2 R D' U2 F L2 F2 B' U2
2.
U F2 D' R U' R' U' D' L' B U2 F L U B' R B' D' U2 R2 F B2 D2 B' L2
3.
F D2 F' R2 L2 U' D' B D2 U2 F2 D L R2 B' U' L' R U' B2 D F2 L2 F U
4.
L D' F2 R U B2 F2 L2 U D' F2 L' F L F2 L' B D B' F' R2 B F' D2 B
5.
D2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L D' R U2 B2 R' D' F' B D2 F' B R2 B2 R' L B R' B'
6.
B' L F' D F' R' F2 L R' B' U2 D R' D2 R' F2 D' R2 B' U' L2 B' F L B'
7.
L' R2 D F2 R2 L2 B F2 U D2 L2 D R F' L B2 L F' L R' F' U L2 F B2
8.
B2 D2 U B F R' L' D R2 B2 U D2 F D2 R' F2 D' R B U' B2 D L' D' L2
9.
U D F' L2 F B' D2 U' L2 R U B F' L2 D F B' D2 B' R2 F' L R' B R
10.
U' B2 R' F D2 U L D' R2 B' R' L U' R D R' L' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F U2
11.
U2 D' B' U' B' D2 B' U2 R B2 D2 B' F2 U' D L2 U L' F R' L2 B L R2 F
12.
U2 F2 B' U B2 D2 U R' F' U2 D' B' U L D2 L' B' R B2 U2 D R' B' F2 D'


----------



## Winkers787 (May 11, 2014)

Here are my Times

Goal: Sub 50

Week 1: 
1. 53.83
2. 57.45
3. 46.91
4. 44.33
5. 50.65
6. 47.76
7. 42.01
8. 52.33
9. 56.75
10. (59.48)
11. 49.80
12.( 41.40)

Average: 50.18


----------



## cathulhu (May 11, 2014)

*Week 01*
Goal: 1:30
Average: 01:43:10

Well, I'm far away from 1:30, but at least it was under 1:45 



Spoiler: details




*scramble #**time*1001:06.92101:11.741201:24.11301:36.84801:37.611101:38.28402:41.64201:50.53501:55.66901:56.82601:59.29702:00.15


----------

